# Sony BDP-S370



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I didn't see anything about this player here. And I just made an impulse buy of one for $119 including shipping. I hope it'll be a good player.

I saw the deal on slickdeals.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

mechman said:


> I didn't see anything about this player here. And I just made an impulse buy of one for $119 including shipping. I hope it'll be a good player.
> 
> I saw the deal on slickdeals.


Hi mech, yep it is a very good BD player and for that price a bargain, I'm sure I read somewhere that it could also handle 3D BD, I have the BDP-S363 and it gives a superb picture and sound and IIRC the 370 is its replacement


----------



## Darkstar_Surfer (Jul 28, 2010)

I have had a Sony BDP-S370 for 3 months now and have been really pleased with it. It is very fast to load, compared to the BDP-S350 it replaced. Regarding 3D there is supposed to be a firmware upgrade that will provide this feature later. The feature I like best though is it came with iPlayer for UK use. It is also DLNA capable and I can stream mp3 and video from my NAS. All in all one of my best upgrades.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the Shack Darkstar :T

I wish I would of waited and got myself the newer 370 model


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome Darkstar. And thanks for the rundown on the 370. I received it last week but have yet to take it out of the box.


----------



## Darkstar_Surfer (Jul 28, 2010)

recruit said:


> Hello and welcome to the Shack Darkstar :T
> 
> I wish I would of waited and got myself the newer 370 model


Why not upgrade then, you know you should.

It is what the game is all about. :T

By the way I like my BDP-S370 so much I am thinking of putting one in the bedroom, mainly to get iPlayer though.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Darkstar_Surfer said:


> Why not upgrade then, you know you should.
> 
> It is what the game is all about. :T
> 
> By the way I like my BDP-S370 so much I am thinking of putting one in the bedroom, mainly to get iPlayer though.


More than likely will as I have already had 2 Sony BD players previously :spend:


----------



## Darkstar_Surfer (Jul 28, 2010)

Although the BDP-S470 is Wi-Fi capable so may be worth the extra. 

I don't have a cable in to the bedroom yet so that would be a big bonus for me. I see Amazon have it for £158.07, funny price.


----------



## benbo (Jul 27, 2010)

I own a pair of Sony S370s and thought that I would try a wi-fi ready player. As luck would have it I was walking thru Sams(thats what I told my wife anyway) and saw the Sony BDP-BX37, which I was told was Sams/Costcos model of the S570. I saw the BDP BX37 , which is the 370 and after discovering that wi-fi ready meant ordering Sony's proprietary wireless adapter, I cheaped out for the BDPBX37. I did not do my homework before the purchase and discovered that the adapter sells for $60 to $75 dollars. 
With the BDP37 still in the box I am pondering whether to return it for the BDPBX57 which is wifi equipped, notice I did not say ready, or use the BDP37 as a player with excellent reviews.

I have also considered the entry level Oppo and forgetting about a wireless player. Suggestions?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

benbo said:


> I own a pair of Sony S370s and thought that I would try a wi-fi ready player. As luck would have it I was walking thru Sams(thats what I told my wife anyway) and saw the Sony BDP-BX37, which I was told was Sams/Costcos model of the S570. I saw the BDP BX37 , which is the 370 and after discovering that wi-fi ready meant ordering Sony's proprietary wireless adapter, I cheaped out for the BDPBX37. I did not do my homework before the purchase and discovered that the adapter sells for $60 to $75 dollars.
> With the BDP37 still in the box I am pondering whether to return it for the BDPBX57 which is wifi equipped, notice I did not say ready, or use the BDP37 as a player with excellent reviews.
> 
> I have also considered the entry level Oppo and forgetting about a wireless player. Suggestions?


If you are seriously looking at getting one of the best VFM players on the market then I would look at the BDP83 from Oppo as it just does everything right and you can add a wifi adapter later on if you want to, BD quality is top notch but it is a true universal player and DVD playback is brilliant thanks to the VRS chipset.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Is the wireless proprietary? If so then it should have been included in the box. I believe my Sony TV has a couple of different adapters that will work with it.


----------



## benbo (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, the BDP S370 requires the Sony UWA-BR100 USB wireless LAN adapter. A web search makes note that other wireless USB adapters don't work. Note that Sony commands $70 for the adapter. It is not included in the box. Moving up to the S570 in cheaper than purchasing the S370 plus the required wireless adapter.


----------

